

5 Monkeys - scrrr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZeiSKnhOBc

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I don't remember when I first heard this story, but it was back in the early
90s, at least. I've been trying to trace it (in a desultory fashion), and the
closest I've come with a very quick search is a reference from this page:

[http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Did_the_monkey_banana_and_water_sp...](http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Did_the_monkey_banana_and_water_spray_experiment_ever_take_place)

... to the following articles:

    
    
      Stephenson, G. R. (1967).
      Cultural acquisition of a specific learned response among rhesus monkeys.
      In: Starek, D., Schneider, R., and Kuhn, H. J. (eds.),
      Progress in Primatology, Stuttgart: Fischer, pp. 279-288.
    
      mentioned in:
      Galef, B. G., Jr. (1976).
      Social Transmission of Acquired Behavior: A Discussion of Tradition and Social Learning in Vertebrates.
      In: Rosenblatt, J.S., Hinde, R.A., Shaw, E. and Beer, C. (eds.),
      Advances in the study of behavior, Vol. 6, New York: Academic Press, pp. 87-88
    

This search:

[http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&q=Five+monkeys+cage+water](http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&q=Five+monkeys+cage+water)

... gives over a million results. I haven't checked them all. Does anyone have
any better references?

